# CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Guten (Tageszeit einfügen),

ich habe die Tage wohl einen dummen Fehler begangen, aber ich weiß noch nicht welchen. Vielleicht hilft hier ja wer, ihn zu finden.

Kurze Hardwareliste:
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3,
CPU: AMD FX 8350,
Graka: Radeon 570 (eher irrelevant).
DDR3 RAM, Windows 7 etc, bla bla.

Bisher hatte ich einen Alpenföhn Lüfter dafür. Die CPU ist auf 4,0 (Turbo 4,2) GHz ausgelegt, aber der Lüfter hat bei der Taktzahl die CPU auf 85+°C gehalten, was zu thermal throttling führte. 
Mir hat dann irgendjemand eingestellt, dass die CPU nur 3,6Ghz verwendet, damit das nicht passiert. Jetzt, 3+ Jahre später, habe ich eine Wasserkühlung (AiO) von Corsair bekommen. (H100x)

Hab' die also eingebaut, (dabei eigentlich ALLES neu verkabelt weil Kabelsalat,) PC gestartet. 
Alles lief ok. Ich mach' 'nen Stresstest auf den 3,6Ghz: 42°C. Perfekt.

Dann hab' ich auf 4,2 GHz hochgestellt. 42°C immer noch. Geilo.
Dann 4,8Ghz aus Jux probiert (sonst alles auf Automatik), instant Windows BlueScreen noch vorm Login Screen.
Dann 4,5Ghz -> Selbiges, nur dass der Login Screen kurz angezeigt wurde.
Dann 4,3Ghz (nur 0,1 mehr als das was ging) -> Random Neustart ohne BlueScreen.

Danach bin ich mit jemandem durch die BIOS Einstellungen gegangen, der selbst zwar keinen AMD Prozessor hat, aber seinen Intel zumindest mal overclocked hat.
Was wir rausgefunden haben: Das BIOS hat einen Preset mit dem Namen "Overclock 10%". Haben den probiert. Das führte dazu, dass die CPU auf 4,4Ghz lief. Aber nicht stabil. Sie ist ab und zu auf 3,6Ghz runter gegagen iirc.
Dann das Preset wieder raus genommen und ab da haben wir versucht 4,4Ghz selbst manuell "herzustellen" mit manuellen Voltzahlen. Im Internet meinten Leute bei ihnen geht 4,4Ghz irgendwo zwischen 1,38 Volt und 1,42.
Haben also beides probiert. Bei 1,38 ist der PC instant gecrasht. Bei 1,42 ist er gestartet, aber hatte dann beim Stresstest mit Prime95 einen BlueScreen.

Anschließend haben wir nochmals 4,0 und 4,2Ghz auf automatic voltage probiert und etwas bemerkt:
1.  Bei BEIDEN davon hat meine CPU im Leerlauf einen höheren Clockspeed als im Stresstest. 
2.  Bei BEIDEN geht die Taktung im Stresstest stellenweise auf bis zu 1,4Ghz runter. 
3.  Bei BEIDEN geht die CPU Temperatur auf nicht höher als 57°C.
Danach sind wir auf den "AMD Turbo Modus" im BIOS gestoßen. Haben es mit "automatic" und hohem Preset probiert. Bei beiden wieder das gleiche wie oben genannt (die drei Punkte).

Nach weiterem manuellen Probieren habe ich die BIOS Einstellungen resettet. Danach war ja alles auf Automatik. Problem war dann allerdings: Er hatte einen Base Clock von 4,2Ghz. Beim Stresstest ging dieser teilweise RUNTER auf 4,0 oder 3,4 oder sogar 1,4 GHz, wie bei den oberen drei Punkten.
Dachte mir, dass ein Stresstest wie Prime95 ja nicht so viel aussagt über reale Bedingungen. Hab eine Runde Risk of Rain 2 gespielt (was sogar auf Intel Graphics läuft). 140 FPS, 5 FPS, 140 FPS, 5 FPS. Immer wieder ging die CPU auf 1,4 GHz und dann hatte ich eine Slideshow.
Anschließend habe ich wieder die Settings von gaaanz davor eingestellt. Als noch der normale Lüfter drin war. Also Turbo aus, 3,6Ghz. Und wieder das Gleiche. Im Stresstest geht die Clock speed auf 3,4Ghz runter, teilweise auch auf 1,4Ghz.
Hab mal mit HWInfo einen kleinen Ausschnitt des Tests exportiert als Tabelle. Diese sieht man hier. (habe Cores #1 bis #7 rausgenommen, weil alle in etwa gleich waren. Temperatur war nie höher als 55°C.)

Jetzt gibt es also gar keine Einstellung mehr, die funktioniert.
Zusätzlich habe ich gemerkt (oder bilde ich mir ein), dass mein Headset irgendwie nicht mehr so klaren Sound produziert. Dazu kommt, dass ich grade spontan mit dem Headset nur auf einer Seite Sound hatte. Am Handy probiert, ging perfekt. Dann wieder in den PC gesteckt, auch wieder alles ok. Daraus hat ein Freund die Vermutung entwickelt, dass ich beim Einbauen vielleicht das Mainboard geschrottet habe.


Meine Frage also: Was kann ich noch testen bzw. was ist jetzt überhaupt kaputt? :/

Grüße,
Panossa


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Willkommen im Forum, 

Dein Mainboard ist so ziemlich das billigste, was es gibt. Das Problem sind dessen Spannungswandler, also jene Komponenten, die aus 12V die benötigte VCore transformieren. Das sind wenige, schwache und ungekühlte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: ASUS M5A78L-M Plus/USB3 

Solange Deine CPU nur mit 3,6GHz lief, schienen die Spannungswandler ausreichend Leistung zur Verfügung zu stellen. Schon die Standardeinstellungen für den FX 8350, also 4,2GHz im Turbo, schaffen sie vermutlich nicht länger als ein paar Minuten unter Vollast. Dein alter Kühler hat für einen Luftzug über den Komponenten gesorgt, die Wasserkühlung macht das nicht 
=> Die Spannungswandler überhitzen, das Board regelt die Leistung herunter, die CPU-Frequenz sinkt ab

1. Frequenz der CPU manuell herunter regeln
2. Leistung bekommst Du durch Übertakten der Northbridge
3. RAM übertakten
4. Kühlkörper auf die Spannungswandler kleben: 
.....2 x Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler ab €'*'9,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
5. Zusätzlichen Lüfter irgendwie befestigen, der die Spannungswandler anpustet, hilft auch ohne Kühlkörper
....z.B. 2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XM2 ab €'*'4,64 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
6. Hol Dir jemanden an den Rechner, der versteht, wie man übertaktet

Viel Glück


Lüfter nehme ich für so  etwas immer kleine 40mm Lüfter von Noiseblocker, weil sie billig und leise sind und ausreichend Luftzug erzeugen. Die klebt man mit Heißkleber zusammen und dann mit min., zwei Klebepunkten, z.B. auf den Kondensatoren über die Spannungswandler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: Exemplarische Anordnung von Lüftern, allerdings sollten sie auf die Spannungswandler pusten

Ob es sich in der alten und sehr langsamen Plattform noch lohnt, Geld für Kühlkörper und oder Lüfter zu investieren, ist fraglich. Wenn Du noch einen Lüfter über hast, z.B. jenen vom alten Kühler, bastel damit irgendwas


----------



## Electricfuchs (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Jupp mein Vorredner hat zu 100% recht, deine Spannungswandler überhitzen. Immer wieder lustig wie man mit den billigsten Mainboards auch nur ans übertakten denken kann.  Ich kann mir das beim PC konfigurieren richtig schön vorstellen:

Oh schau da gibts Mainboards für nur 60€.....lach diese Idioten die da mehr für ausgeben...kappa


Mein Tipp:

Wirf das Mainboard weg und kaufe ein neues, da dein Mainboard noch nichtmal Windows 10 rdy ist. Und mit dem einstellen des Supports für Windows 7 wirste um Windows 10 nicht drum herum kommen und bitte investiere wenigstens 120 € und nutze die Gelegenheit die einen neuen Ryzen zu kaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Electricfuchs schrieb:


> ....Oh schau da gibts Mainboards für nur 60€.....


Sei nicht so hart in Deiner Bewertung. Man bekommt mit etwas Liebe zum Detail auch diese Minimalboards zum Laufen. Wir haben es mit einem noch schwächerem Board bei diesem Rechner auch geschafft, einen Achtkerner zum Laufen zu bringen, sogar mit moderatem Übertaktem. Da wurde auch, kommt dann weiter hinten im Text, Stück für Stück optimiert, mit FX 8300, Kühlkörpern und einem kleinem BeQuiet Top Blower Kühler
Reicht das Netzteil für die RX 560?

Hier z.B. das Bild mit Kühlkörpern: Siehe Beitrag 109



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum,
> 
> Dein Mainboard ist so ziemlich das billigste, was es gibt. Das Problem sind dessen Spannungswandler, also jene Komponenten, die aus 12V die benötigte VCore transformieren. Das sind wenige, schwache und ungekühlte:





Dieser Beitrag ist nicht nur schön formuliert, vollständig und interessant, auch noch mit Bildern belegt, sowie Links und Weiterem. Ich bin absolut fasziniert, so etwas sieht man im Internet nicht häufig. Danke für das Feedback, an so etwas hätte ich echt nie gedacht. Also wie hoch würdest du die Chance einstellen, dass ich beim Rumprobieren tatsächlich was kaputt gemacht habe, was für so ein Verhalten sorgen könnte? ^^'

Aber ich werd mir mal die verlinkten Artikel angucken, danke!
Und sorry für die dumme Frage, aber die Lüfter für das Mainboard powert man wahrscheinlich so wie die anderen Lüfter, oder? Dann brauche ich wohl nochmal Adapter oder sowas, da bei mir alle Anschlüsse für so etwas schon voll sind.


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Electricfuchs schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> Wirf das Mainboard weg und kaufe ein neues, da dein Mainboard noch nichtmal Windows 10 rdy ist. Und mit dem einstellen des Supports für Windows 7 wirste um Windows 10 nicht drum herum kommen und bitte investiere wenigstens 120 € und nutze die Gelegenheit die einen neuen Ryzen zu kaufen.



Ich skippe mal zu der konstruktiven Kritik bei dem Beitrag: 
1. Ich habe tatsächlich am Anfang beim PC-Bau versucht Win10 darauf laufen zu lassen, aber nix da. ^^'
2. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich zu Win10 umsteige, wenn der Win7 Support endet, oder wenn mein PC entgültig den Geist aufgibt. Windows 10 ist für mich ein ziemliches No-Go aus so vielen Gründen. :/
3. Ich hatte sowieso vor bald neue Hardware aufzustocken. Eine neue Graka brauche ich ja nicht unbedingt, aber eine neue CPU wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht. Dadurch brauche ich ja eh ein neues Mainboard und dadurch wiederum neuen RAM. Basically ein neuer PC. Und ja, ich würde da auch zu Ryzen greifen, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum,
> 
> => Die Spannungswandler überhitzen, das Board regelt die Leistung herunter, die CPU-Frequenz sinkt ab



Kleine Frage dazu: HWInfo meint, das Mainboard geht bis zu 55°C hoch. Ist das nur ein kleiner Teil davon und die Spannungswandler glühen dabei trotzdem oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
Ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich zu den zwei Lüftern am Radiator noch zwei Lüfter oben habe, sowie einen hinten. Wahrscheinlich nicht optimal angeordnet, aber ein Luftzug wäre dabei wahrscheinlich schon möglich, nicht? Klar, der Alpenföhn hat natürlich direkt auf die Spannungswandler geblasen, ja.


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Electricfuchs schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig wie man mit den billigsten Mainboards auch nur ans übertakten denken kann.



Dazu kann ich übrigens nur sagen, dass ich den PC natürlich so gebaut habe, dass ich im Hinterkopf hatte, dass man den Bulldozer eh nicht übertakten sollte. Bzw dass ich das auch gar nicht brauchen werde. Dann kam aber das erste Problem mit dem Lüfter, bei dem ich nur noch 3,6Ghz verwenden konnte und jetzt mit der Wakü waren die Temps halt SO gut, dass es mich in den Fingern gejuckt hat. ^^'
Klar, das Mainboard war auch das Billigste, was geht. Aber hätt' ja klappen können. Oder so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Also wie hoch würdest du die Chance einstellen, dass ich beim Rumprobieren tatsächlich was kaputt gemacht habe, was für so ein Verhalten sorgen könnte? ^^'.


Es ist Elektronik und keine Mechanik. Da gibt es mehr ein_ "geht oder geht nicht"._ Wenn Du etwas kaputtgespielt hättest, wäre es jetzt kaputt und würde gar nicht mehr laufen. Unter Umständen klappt das Biosreset nicht vollständig und irgend eine Übertaktungseinstellung bleibt bestehen. Das solltest Du prüfen.

Wenn Du irgendwie Geld zum verpassen hast, wäre ein aktueller Rechner hilfreich. Die alten FX 8350 waren nie schnell, waren vor ein paar Jahren, als erste Spiele mit acht Threads (also acht parallen Aufgaben) umgehen konnten erträglich und sind heute in Zeiten von AMD Ryten 7 2700 oder Intel i9-9900K hoffnungslos veraltert. Für ältere Spiele geht es natürlcih weiterhin, für Office und Internet ist mehr als genug Leistung da. Am besten wäre es noch, auch diue nächste Generation von AMD zu warten, dauert nicht mehr lange. 

Heute kauft man sowas, dann ist man aber schon wieder bei 300,-€
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ab €'*'147,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Board: ASRock B450M Pro4 ab €'*'72,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'70,97 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Panossa schrieb:


> Und sorry für die dumme Frage, aber die Lüfter für das Mainboard powert man wahrscheinlich so wie die anderen Lüfter, oder? Dann brauche ich wohl nochmal Adapter oder sowas, da bei mir alle Anschlüsse für so etwas schon voll sind.


Vermutlich. Ich weiß nicht, was Du bisher schon am Mainboard angeschlossen hast, es hat zwei Lüfteranschlüsse 
_Header Kühlung 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 4-Pin

_Es gibt dann viele Optionen, am einfachsten sind Adapter mit festen Spannungen, die man ans Netzteil anschließt und 5,7 und 12V haben. Solltest Du, was ich empfehle, den Lüfter vom alten CPU-Kühler nehmen, nimm einfach einen Y-Adapter und hänge ihn parallel zum jetzigen CPU-Anschluss, der vermutlich die Pumpe des Radiators betreibt. 

Mach am besten mal Bilder vom Rechner


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Mir ist noch was eingefallen, was mir nicht ganz klar ist:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1. Frequenz der CPU manuell herunter regeln
> 2. Leistung bekommst Du durch Übertakten der Northbridge
> 3. RAM übertakten



1. Habe ich versucht. Aber NOCH weniger als 3,6 will ich auf keinen Fall haben. Da baue ich lieber wieder den Lüfter ein. ^^'
2. Das sagt mir erstmal gar nichts, aber ich hoffe ich finde Infos dazu.
3. Was genau hätte das für einen Mehrwert? Schnellerer RAM ist ja spontan überlegt nur gut zum Laden von Zeugs in den ... RAM. Aber mein Problem sind erstmal nicht die Ladezeiten. Oder meinst du, das wird sich wirklich bemerkbar machen? Ich übertakte ja nicht nur für's Übertakten. ^^'


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Kleine Frage dazu: HWInfo meint, das Mainboard geht bis zu 55°C hoch. .


Man weiß nie, was HWinfo misst und welche Messstelle es ist.
Die Spannungswandler haben durchaus über 100°C



Panossa schrieb:


> 2. Das sagt mir erstmal gar nichts, aber ich hoffe ich finde Infos dazu.


Die Northbridge regelt den Takt des Cache, also des Zwischenspeichers. Das hilft ein wenig und braucht kaum Mehrleistung
Auch den RAM kann man mit etwas Zeit höher Takten. Das ist aber die Kür zum Schluss, wenn die CPU stabil läuft


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist Elektronik und keine Mechanik. Da gibt es mehr ein_ "geht oder geht nicht"._
> 
> Wenn Du irgendwie Geld zum verpassen hast, wäre ein aktueller Rechner hilfreich.
> 
> ...



Ok, das ist schon mal beruhigend. ^^'

Ich hätte theoretisch das Geld für einen PC, der meinen Aktuellen absolut überflügelt, aber da ich keine feste Einnahmequelle habe, bin ich immer sehr zimperlich mit solchen Ausgaben. Deswegen habe ich mir einfach zum Geburtstag die Wakü gewünscht und wollte damit zumindest etwas mehr Leistung rausholen. Denke so ein Jahr SOLLTE ich ja mit dem aktuellen Build ganz gut klarkommen. Ich mein, ich kann ja auch sowas wie Apex Legends auf 90 FPS spielen... mit dem alten Lüfter at least.

Also es gibt so Lüfter, die NUR einen Netzteil-anschluss brauchen, right? Außerdem, hast du grade vorgeschlagen den alten CPU Lüfter über die Spannungswandler anzubringen, oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch? Kannst du mir vielleicht eine gute Quelle für so einen Y-Adapter nennen? Oder nehme ich da einfach einen Beliebigen aus dem Internet? Einen rumfliegen habe ich nicht.

Bilder kann ich dann morgen nachreichen. Aber die Bilder sind wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer als was man jetzt nach meinen Posts erwartet, OBWOHL ich mich an Kabelmanagement versucht habe. Nur sind die Kabel meines Netzteils zu großen Teilen zu kurz, um die im Gehäuse integrierte Möglichkeit für Kabelmanagement gut zu nutzen. Oder ich mach' mir das nur vor.


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Northbridge regelt den Takt der Cache, also des Zwischenspeichers. Das hilft ein wenig und braucht kaum Mehrleistung
> Auch den RAM kann man mit etwas Zeit höher Takten. Das ist aber die Kür zum Schluss, wenn die CPU stabil läuft



Okay, dann können wir ja u.U. auf die Northbridge und den RAM zurückkommen, wenn der Rest passt. ^^'
Aber danke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Also es gibt so Lüfter, die NUR einen Netzteil-anschluss brauchen, right? Außerdem, hast du grade vorgeschlagen den alten CPU Lüfter über die Spannungswandler anzubringen, oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch? Kannst du mir vielleicht eine gute Quelle für so einen Y-Adapter nennen? Oder nehme ich da einfach einen Beliebigen aus dem Internet? Einen rumfliegen habe ich nicht..


Ich habe nicht alle Lüfter im Kopf, aber bei vielen sind irgendwelche Adapter dabei. Muss man im Einzelnen schauen. BeQuiet hat sowas z.B. oft dabei, hier z.B. beim Silent Wing: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ansonsten gibt es Y-Adalter wie "Sand am Meer"
Lüfterkabel Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

z.B.: Diverse 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel ab €'*'0,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Oder sowas hat Anschlüsse für 4 Lüfter mit fest 12V vom Netzteil, sind aber vermutlich nur für 3-PIN Lüfter
InLine Lüfteradapterkabel Molex Buchse zu 4x 3-Pin Buchse ab €'*'1,89 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Solche Adapter gibt es auch:
FAN-ADAPTER / LUEFTER-ADAPTER 5V / 7V / 12V / Molex / Be Quiet - EUR 1,40 | PicClick DE

...


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht alle Lüfter im Kopf, aber bei vielen sind irgendwelche Adapter dabei. Muss man im Einzelnen schauen. BeQuiet hat sowas z.B. oft dabei



Danke auf jeden Fall extrem für deine Hilfe! Habe sogar zwei Lüfter von beQuiet, aber die hatten beide keine Adapter dabei iirc. Ich denke, ich werde morgen dann mal Fotos von meinem PC machen, damit vielleicht jemand Vorschläge machen kann, wie ich evtl die Lüfter besser verwenden kann (besserer Luftzug oder so). Und dann werd ich wohl versuchen den Lüfter vom Alpenföhn zum Kühlen meines Mainboards zu verwenden. Kann ja bestimmt irgendwie einen Case Lüfter dafür opfern, bis ich nen Y-Adapter für mehr habe. Frage mich nur, wie ich den am Mainboard anbringe (und ob ich evtl. diese Metallpins dann trotzdem noch brauche, die du mir im ersten Post verlinkt hattest).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Danke auf jeden Fall extrem für deine Hilfe! Habe sogar zwei Lüfter von beQuiet


Oft funktioniert Doppelklebeband sehr gut, ich empfehle Tesa Powerstrips, die haben mit einer Schaumstofffüllung gleich entkoppelnden Charakter. Da reicht dann einer oberhalb des im ersten Bildes markiertem Bereiches. Man kann größere Lüfter gut auf die flachen Bereiche am Mainboardausgang kleben, da, wo USB-, Video- und Soundanschlüsse vom Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse  schauen.

Da finden wir eine Lösung. Und wenn das nicht reicht, müssen halt Kühlkörper drauf. Ob das finanziell noch lohnt, musst Du bewerten. Wenn Du 16GB RAM hast kann man sich damit bis zum Ende des Jahres retten, wenn Du nur 8GB RAM hast, würde ich keinen Cent mehr in den Rechner stecken.


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oft funktioniert Doppelklebeband sehr gut
> 
> Man kann größere Lüfter gut auf die flachen Bereiche am Mainboardausgang kleben, da, wo USB-, Video- und Soundanschlüsse vom Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse  schauen.
> 
> Wenn Du 16GB RAM hast kann man sich damit bis zum Ende des Jahres retten



Okay, Doppelklebeband it is, then. Muss dann nur aufpassen, dass (a) ich es nicht so anklebe, dass es heiß wird und (b) dass der Lüfter selbst nicht schmilzt, wenn er auf diesen Spannungswandlern drauf liegt.
Ich schätze ich kann den Lüfter so anbringen, dass er auf der einen Seite vom VGA Anschluss gehalten wird und auf der anderen Seite von dem Teil der Wakü, der auf der CPU liegt. Hab meinen PC aber seit gestern nicht wieder auf gemacht, werde das dann gleich tun. Danke soweit, Bilder inc.

Ich habe 16GB Ram, ja. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Nochmal, die Kühlkörper von Enzotech, die ich Dir in Beitrag vier zeigte und in Beitrag zwei den link setzte, wären die technisch beste Lösung. Durch Deine Spannungswandler fließen schnell 100A und mehr, das heißt pro Transistor der Spannungswandlereinheit aus Transistor, Kondensator und Spule, irgendwas um 12A, da Du acht parallele Einheiten hast. Dabei fällt immer eine bestimmte Verlustleistung an, die abgeführt werden muss, das ist schnell etwas um 1-2W pro Transistor. Eine gute Kühlung ist absolut notwendig.


Die kleinen Kühlkörper, die kosten ca. 1,-€ das Stück, haben gleich Kleber integriert und werden einfach auf die Transistoren geklebt. Das funktioniert sehr gut und die Transistoren bleiben dann kühl. Aber mit etwas Glück reicht auch ein Lüfter.

Wird schon!


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber mit etwas Glück reicht auch ein Lüfter.



Sooo, ich bin wieder zurück. Musste bei mir ein paar Sachen neu verkabeln und zum Beispiel die Wasserkühlung auf der CPU umdrehen, weil die Schläuche im Weg waren. Generell sieht es Kabelmäßig nur noch schlimmer aus als davor. Meh. 
Ich füge mal zwei Bilder ein. Einmal bevor ich einen Lüfter drauf gepackt habe und ein "danach".

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Habe extrem amateurhaft den beQuiet Case-Lüfter auf dem VGA Anschluss + Schwamm (^^') gelegt, auf der anderen Seite liegt er auf der Wakü auf. Der CPU Kühler hat keinen freien Anschluss, dafür bräuchte ich erst einen Y-Adapter, denn der Slot ist von der Wakü benutzt. Deswegen die Notlösung mit dem beQuiet. Musste den effektiv gesehen nur um 90° drehen, er war davor an der hinteren Casewand angebracht.

Ergebnisse:
Lasse ich meinen PC auf 3,6 oder 4,2Ghz laufen mit Prime95, läuft er immer mit mehreren Kernen auf der jeweiligen Maximalgeschwindigkeit, aber mit den anderen Kernen ab und zu auf 3,4Ghz. 
Also auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Verbesserung, da ich soweit kein 1,4Ghz gesehen habe. Nur bleibt halt immer noch das "Problem" mit den 3,4Ghz.  Denkst du, hier würde sich noch mehr rausholen lassen, wenn ich die Heatsinks für je 1€ kaufe und die noch drauf packe, oder würde es vielleicht sogar schon reichen den CPU Kühler anzuschließen statt dem beQuiet? Oder sollte ich das jetzt einfach so lassen, denn 3,4Ghz sind ja noch recht ok? Derzeit läuft also mein PC beim Zocken mit ein paar Kernen auf 4,2Ghz und ein paar auf 3,6Ghz.


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Oh, right!

Ich habe noch bei HWInfo gesehen, dass die 12V Zahlen fluktuieren. Eventuell ist das noch interessant. Beim Starten (ohne Stresstest) war 12V auf 12.029, dann beim Stresstest immer zwischen:
Min: 11874
Max: 11951
Immer wieder einer der beiden Werte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> ...Also auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Verbesserung, da ich soweit kein 1,4Ghz gesehen habe.


Und das ohne Kosten, sehr gut




Panossa schrieb:


> ... Denkst du, hier würde sich noch mehr rausholen lassen, wenn ich die Heatsinks für je 1€ kaufe und die noch drauf packe...


Ja, sie wirken Wunder. Allerdings gibt es die Dinger nur im 10ner Pack, sind also 20,-€ weg, mit Versand 25,-€. Viel billiger als Aufrüsten, aber als ersten Schritt würde ich versuchen, die CPU Spannung CVore zu senken, idealerweise über éinen negativen Offset. Ich kenne aber weder Dein Board, noch Dein Bios und habe auch mit FX Prozessoren wenig Erfahrung. Da müssen andere einspringen, mach notfalls ein neues Thema unter CPU aus.



Panossa schrieb:


> Ich habe noch bei HWInfo gesehen, dass die 12V Zahlen fluktuieren.  Eventuell ist das noch interessant. Beim Starten (ohne Stresstest) war  12V auf 12.029, dann beim Stresstest immer zwischen:
> Min: 11874
> Max: 11951
> Immer wieder einer der beiden Werte.


Das sind gute Werte, die erlaubten ATX Grenzen sind merklich weiter, von 11,4V bis 12,6V. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachtrag:*


Panossa schrieb:


> .... wenn ich die Heatsinks für je 1€ kaufe ...


Denn Du wie ich einen Conrad vor der Tür hastr, kann man auch da anch einzeln verkauften Kühlkörpern schauen, z.B. sowas:
%category-title% guenstig online kaufen bei Conrad

Die  sind dann allerdings nicht selbstklebend und man muss noch Geld für  doppelt klebemde Wärmeleitfolie ausgeben. Wird in Summe auch nciht viel  billiger:
z.B..: %product-title% kaufen

allgemein Wärmeleitfolien: %category-title% guenstig online kaufen bei Conrad


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und das ohne Kosten, sehr gut
> 
> aber als ersten Schritt würde ich versuchen, die CPU Spannung CVore zu senken, idealerweise über éinen negativen Offset.



Wie viel man bewirken kann, indem man einfach einen Lüfter um 90° auf seiner Stelle dreht. Ich bin fasziniert. Danke auf jeden Fall soweit!

Werde dann wohl einen Post in dem anderen Subforum dafür aufmachen. Ich habe zwar im Bios irgendwas mit Voltzahlen, aber ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, wie man da an sowas rangeht. Wobei ich auch nicht weiß, ob das so viel rausholen würde.

Aber nochmal zu einer älteren Frage: Es würde wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied machen, wenn ich jetzt statt dem beQuiet Lüfter den CPU Lüfter von Alpenföhn einbauen würde, verstehe ich das richtig? Wenn also das mit den Voltzahlen nichts wird, kann ich immer noch einfach die Heatsinks kaufen und draufkleben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Wie viel man bewirken kann, indem man einfach einen Lüfter um 90° auf seiner Stelle dreht. Ich bin fasziniert. Danke auf jeden Fall soweit!.


Da hilft immer nur ausprobieren. Ich habe dir im letzten Beitrag noch einen Nachtrag angehängt.
Frage: Was für Hardware ist installiert, also voe allem welche Grafikkarte, und was für Gehäuselüfter hast Du? Nicht, dass es im Gehäuse zu warm wird.

Dann viel Erfolg beim undervolting mit Übertaktung!


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe dir im letzten Beitrag noch einen Nachtrag angehängt.
> 
> Frage: Was für Hardware ist installiert, also voe allem welche Grafikkarte, und was für Gehäuselüfter hast Du? Nicht, dass es im Gehäuse zu warm wird.
> 
> Dann viel Erfolg beim undervolting mit Übertaktung!



Jo, hab ich jetzt gesehen. 17,49€ würden die aus deinem ersten Beitrag für mich kosten, mit Lieferkosten schon drin (zumindest wenn ich die Dinger bei Amazon kaufe zusammen mit dem Heatglue, was Amazon mir vorschlägt). Ich denke, das lohnt sich am Ende mehr als alles einzeln.

Meine sonstige Hardware:
AMD Radeon R570, 16GB DDR3 (Dual Channel). Aktuell habe ich vorne die zwei Lüfter der Wakü und oben nochmals zwei Lüfter, die beim Case dabei waren und von der Lüftersteuerung gespeist werden (damit sie keine Slots aufm Mainboard verbrauchen, hehe). Sind bestimmt nicht die Besten, aber laufen auf 100% ihrer potentiellen Geschwindigkeit. Ist deutlich schlechter als es davor war, denke ich. Früher hatte ich die zwei Caselüfter vorn und hinten (je 1) und dann zwei beQuiet Lüfter oben dran. Wie viel Kühlleistung ich jetzt durch den neuen Aufbau verloren habe, weiß ich nicht. Ein beQuiet liegt noch hier rum, da ich keinen Slot dafür habe. Und der CPU Kühler liegt jetzt auch nur so rum.
Aber die Luft, die oben aus dem PC kommt, ist auf jeden Fall kühl.

Danke! Bin auch gespannt, ob ich vllt höher als 4,2Ghz gehen kann mit den Heatsinks. Einfach for the lulz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich jetzt gesehen. 17,49€ würden die aus deinem ersten Beitrag für mich kosten, mit Lieferkosten schon drin (zumindest wenn ich die Dinger bei Amazon kaufe zusammen mit dem Heatglue, was Amazon mir vorschlägt). Ich denke, das lohnt sich am Ende mehr als alles einzeln..


Bei diesen Dingern ist Doppelklebeband mit drauf, mehr braucht man nicht:

_"....Die Kupferbodenplatte mit 12mm langen Stäben ist mit Wärmeleitklebepads  versehen, die überall dort aufgeklebt werden können, wo sie benötigt  werden....._
Enzotech Mosfet-Kuehler MOS-C1 - passiv | Passivkuehler | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei diesen Dingern ist Doppelklebeband mit drauf, mehr braucht man nicht



Aaah, das habe ich irgendwie überlesen, danke! Allerdings würde ich das wenn dann bei Amazon kaufen. Ist zwar ohne Versandkosten gerechnet ein paar € teurer, aber die Lieferfrist ist nicht 60+ Tage und ich habe auf Amazon eh keine Versandkosten. Das wären dann 11,59€ für mich. Klingt eigentlich echt fair. Bleibt nur die Frage, wo genau die drauf kommen, da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mal weiß welche der Sachen im roten Bereich aus deinem ersten Post die Spannungswandler sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> ... aber die Lieferfrist ist nicht 60+ Tage ...


Hatte ich übersehen


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hatte ich übersehen



Alles ok, hab's jetzt über Amazon bestellt, kommt in einer Woche an.

Aber nochmal zum Anfang: Könntest du mir vielleicht markieren, wo auf dem Mainboard genau die Spannungswandler sind? Du meintest ja es gibt 8, aber ich sehe auf dem Mainboard zwei verschiedene Arten von Sachen, die zu acht in dem roten Bereich sind, den du im ersten Beitrag hochgeladen hast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Da du 20 Stück hast, anbei 20 Positionen. Rechts ist die Spannungsversorgung des RAMs, kann man machen, muss man nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Wenn ihr zwei fertig seid taktet die Board/Prozessor Kombination auf 6GHz und ihr könnt allen anderen eine lange Nase machen 

Schön das es mit so einfachen Mitteln soviel bringt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Eyren schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zwei fertig seid taktet die Board/Prozessor Kombination auf 6GHz und ihr könnt allen anderen eine lange Nase machen
> 
> Schön das es mit so einfachen Mitteln soviel bringt!


Das kommt alles Schritt für Schritt. Die Seiten, auf denen man flüssigen Stickstoff beziehen kann, sind schon in der Pipeline...


Scherzkeks. Aber komm, der Lüfter zeigt doch deutlich, dass die Reise in die richtige Richtung geht.


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da du 20 Stück hast, anbei 20 Positionen. Rechts ist die Spannungsversorgung des RAMs, kann man machen, muss man nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor ich noch 3 übrig habe, kann ich das ja direkt mal machen. Ah, apropos, da würde sich ja direkt eine Übertaktung des RAMs anbieten. Aber würde es nennenswerten Mehrwert bringen? :/
Aber danke für die Markierung. Hatte echt irgendwie 8 im Kopf und nicht 17.



P.S. habe grade gemerkt, dass ich bei der Hardwareaufzählung vergessen habe zu erwähnen, dass ich zwei FullHD Monitore angeschlossen habe. Falls das wichtig ist.

Edit: Zu den Heatsinks: Jemand in den Amazon Bewertungen empfiehlt die mit besserem Kleber anzubringen, damit sie nicht auf die Graka runterfallen. Hm...


----------



## Eyren (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Natürlich zeigt es das und wie gesagt ich finde es absolut klasse!

1. Bringt es einfach schon mal mehr Leistung/stabileren Takt

aber und das ist fast noch wichtiger

2. Es vermittelt einiges an Wissen über Elektronik, Modding, Overclocking und allgemeinen PC-Bau.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Edit: Zu den Heatsinks: Jemand in den Amazon Bewertungen empfiehlt die mit besserem Kleber anzubringen, damit sie nicht auf die Graka runterfallen. Hm...


Dann hätte der "Dussel" vorher seine Transistoren sauber machen sollen. Nimm Du einen Q-Tip, einen Tropfen Isoprobanol drauf, notfalls auch Aceton, dann aber nur gaaanz wenig, einmal drüber wischen, trocken lassen und die Dinger kleben sehr gut.Und ja, wenn einer abfällt, ist das je nach Grafikkarte blöd. Hat diese eine schützende Backplate, ist alles gut. Der Paranoiker kann auch jeden einzelnen nach dem ankleben mit der Wärmeleitfolie einen seitlichen Tropfen Heißkleber nehmen. Bei mir hält der Kleber bombenfest.



Panossa schrieb:


> P.S. habe grade gemerkt, dass ich bei der  Hardwareaufzählung vergessen habe zu erwähnen, dass ich zwei FullHD  Monitore angeschlossen habe. Falls das wichtig ist..


Dat is der CPU schnuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Panossa schrieb:


> Ah, apropos, da würde sich ja direkt eine Übertaktung des RAMs anbieten....


Frag den User Cleriker, ob er Zeit und Lust zum Helfen beim Übertakten der CPU und des Rams hat, und grüß von mir. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1501-cleriker.html



Cleriker schrieb:


> ....


Ich hoffe, das ist ok, Schnuckelchen, wenn ich Dich ins Spiel bringe


----------



## Panossa (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ja, wenn einer abfällt, ist das je nach Grafikkarte blöd. Hat diese eine schützende Backplate, ist alles gut.
> 
> 
> Frag den User Cleriker, ob er Zeit und Lust zum Helfen beim Übertakten der CPU und des Rams hat, und grüß von mir.



Du siehst auf dem zweiten Bild in dem Imgur Album auf Seite zwei dieses Threads, wie meine Graka von hinten aussieht (links im Bild).

Hab heute schon im CPU Forum gesagt bekommen, dass ich es lieber nicht versuchen sollte die FX zu übertakten, da sie von Werk an schon an der Grenze ihrer Möglichkeiten läuft. Deswegen und auch an sich werde ich mich erstmal nur darum kümmern die CPU stabil auf 4,2Ghz zu bringen. Aber danke für die Empfehlung. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Du siehst auf dem zweiten Bild in dem Imgur Album auf Seite zwei dieses Threads, wie meine Graka von hinten aussieht (links im Bild).


Stimmt, aber dann muss ich den Kopf um 90° drehen. 

Alles gut, hat eine schützenden Backplate, kann nix passieren.  Natürlich kann das MAinboard Kurzschlüsse bekommen, aber wie gesagt, eigentlich hält der Kleber sehr fest. Abgesehen natürlich von Raucherrechnern mit dicker Teerschicht auf den Komponenten


----------



## Panossa (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abgesehen natürlich von Raucherrechnern mit dicker Teerschicht auf den Komponenten



Mir ist beim Umbauen übrigens aufgefallen, dass ich nach 3 Jahren Benutzung des PCs ohne ihn je sauber zu machen nicht einmal Staubflocken oder so etwas da drin hatte.
Bin gespannt, ob sich das bei meiner nun deutlich weniger effizienten Lüftungslösung ändert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Dann schau Dir mal die Staubfilter Deines Gehäuses an, auch jenes, unter dem Netzteil. Aber ja, tägliches Staubsaugen hilft. Mir fehlt immer noch eine Aussage, was aller verbaut ist, es geht mir um die gesamte Wärmenetwicklung, und welche Lüfter im Gehäuse werkeln.



Panossa schrieb:


> Hab heute schon im CPU Forum gesagt bekommen,  dass ich es lieber nicht versuchen sollte die FX zu übertakten,


Du  sollst ihn auch nicht weite rübertakten als großartik über 42ooMHz,  sondern diese Frequenz stabil auf allen vier Kernen hinbekommen, ohne  das das Board drosselt. Dazu hilft eine reduzierte Spannung der CPU.  Aber alles weitere im CPU Forum


----------



## Panossa (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir mal die Staubfilter Deines Gehäuses an
> 
> Mir fehlt immer noch eine Aussage, was aller verbaut ist, es geht mir um die gesamte Wärmenetwicklung, und welche Lüfter im Gehäuse werkeln.
> 
> Du  sollst ihn auch nicht weite rübertakten als großartik über 42ooMHz,  sondern diese Frequenz stabil auf allen vier Kernen hinbekommen



Jap, auch das unterm Netzteil ist voll in Ordnung. Staubsaugen tue ich einmal die Woche.

Ich habe vorne die zwei Lüfter vom Radiator (Corsair H100x) und oben die zwei Lüfter, die beim Gehäuse "XPredator X1" dabei waren. (Alle pusten raus) Das war's. Einen beQuiet musste ich raus nehmen und der Andere kühlt ja jetzt die Spannungswandler.

Okay, ja, ich habe meine Frage dort dann etwas falsch formuliert, hm. :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Ich habe vorne die zwei Lüfter vom Radiator (Corsair H100x) und oben die zwei Lüfter, die beim Gehäuse "XPredator X1" dabei waren. (Alle pusten raus) Das war's.


Alle vier pusten raus? Und keiner rein?

Wie wäre es z.B. die beiden Radiatorlüfter ins Gehäuse blasen zu lassen und oben zweimal Luft abzusaugen? Besser wäre noch Hinten und oben hinten, aber gut, mit dem "Spannungswandlerkühlungslüfter" wird ein hinterer Lüfter im Gehäuse schwer einzubauen.


----------



## Panossa (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle vier pusten raus? Und keiner rein?
> 
> Wie wäre es z.B. die beiden Radiatorlüfter ins Gehäuse blasen zu lassen und oben zweimal Luft abzusaugen? Besser wäre noch Hinten und oben hinten, aber gut, mit dem "Spannungswandlerkühlungslüfter" wird ein hinterer Lüfter im Gehäuse schwer einzubauen.



Ja, genau.

Wird das nicht kacke für den Radiator sein? Ich mein, es gibt ja bestimmt einen Grund, wieso in der Anleitung dazu die Lüfter genau in die Richtung angebracht werden sollen, wie ich das jetzt gemacht habe. Und ja, leider ist hinten kein Platz. EVENTUELL könnte ich, wenn ich einen Y-Adapter kaufe, den Alpenföhn zum Kühlen des Mainboards verwenden, dann hätte ich noch daneben vielleicht(!) Platz für den beQuiet Lüfter, den ich hinten hatte. Aber wenn ich schon mit Adaptern rumhangel', könnte ich direkt einen Caselüfter  hinten anbringen und die beiden beQuiet Lüfter oben dran packen. So viele Möglichkeiten. ^^'
Aber wenn du meinst, es würde erstmal reichen, die Radiatorlüfter umzudrehen, kann ich das tun. Dann brauche ich nichts mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Wenn Du mal eine ruhige Minute, ähhh Stunde hast, kannst Du dir diesen Test durchlesen, Das ist mit einem Radiator etwas anderes. und nauch jedes Gehäuse und jede Hardware verhält sich anders, z.B. ist die Länge der Grafikkarte entscheidend-
Der perfekte Airflow

Wasd man in Dienem Fall noch machen könnte wäre, so Du neben der Grafikkarte keinen andere Steckkarte wie ein Soundkarte nutzt, alle Slotblenden ausdzubauen und auf die Slotblenden von Außen einen herausblasenden Lüfter zu kleben. Es geht darum, die Abluft der Grafikkarte aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen. Ich mache das, da mein Gehäuse keine oberen Lüfter erlaubt so:

Du siehst unten, hinter dem Kabelgewirre, einen 120mm Lüfter, den ich auf die Slotblenden geklebt habe. Meine GTX 980TI zieht aber auch im Fall des Falles 400W. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Ja, genau.
> 
> Wird das nicht kacke für den Radiator sein? Ich mein, es gibt ja bestimmt einen Grund, wieso in der Anleitung dazu die Lüfter genau in die Richtung angebracht werden sollen, wie ich das jetzt gemacht habe. Und ja, leider ist hinten kein Platz. EVENTUELL könnte ich, wenn ich einen Y-Adapter kaufe, den Alpenföhn zum Kühlen des Mainboards verwenden, dann hätte ich noch daneben vielleicht(!) Platz für den beQuiet Lüfter, den ich hinten hatte. Aber wenn ich schon mit Adaptern rumhangel', könnte ich direkt einen Caselüfter  hinten anbringen und die beiden beQuiet Lüfter oben dran packen. So viele Möglichkeiten. ^^'
> Aber wenn du meinst, es würde erstmal reichen, die Radiatorlüfter umzudrehen, kann ich das tun. Dann brauche ich nichts mehr zu kaufen.




Also grundsätzlich solltest du im Idealfall die Lüfter auf Radiatoren einsaugend montieren.  Die Radiatoren kühlen das Wasser in deiner AIO mit Hilfe der Luft. Nun ist klar das der Raum in dem du sitzt kühler ist als das Innenleben deines Computers. Also nutze lieber diese kühle Luft statt der erwärmten. 

Vielleicht erledigt sich dann auch dein Temperatur problem von alleine. Momentan entziehst du deinem Gehäuse ja nur die heiße Luft und führst nirgendswo gescheit neue zu. Saugen nun vorne 2 Lüfter Frischluft an kannst du vermutlich den spawa-lüfter wieder als ausblasenden im Heck verwenden und somit einen kontinuierlichen Luftzug über deine Komponenten erzeugen.

Ob man nun den oberen auch dreht sei mal dahingestellt, je nach Gehäuse erreiche ich bessere Temperaturen wenn von oben noch eine Brise auf MB/Graka pustet und Radiatoren mit Frischluft gekühlt werden, manchmal mag die Hardware es eher wenn Hitze abgeführt wird.


----------



## Panossa (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal eine ruhige Minute, ähhh Stunde hast, kannst Du dir diesen Test durchlesen
> 
> Wasd man in Dienem Fall noch machen könnte wäre, so Du neben der Grafikkarte keinen andere Steckkarte wie ein Soundkarte nutzt, alle Slotblenden ausdzubauen und auf die Slotblenden von Außen einen herausblasenden Lüfter zu kleben. Es geht darum, die Abluft der Grafikkarte aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen.



Danke, werde ich tun.

Nunja, das würde zwar funktionieren, aber ich sehe den Sinn darin nicht wirklich. Die Grafikkarte pustet ihre warme Luft nämlich hoch (was btw kacke für die Spannungswandler ist, ja). Unterhalb der Grafikkarte ist also eigentlich gar kein Luftzug, sie zieht höchstens die frische Luft über das Loch im Boden neben dem Netzteil hoch.

Ich habe jetzt die Lüfter der Radiatoren umgedreht, damit sie Luft an dem Radiator vorbei rein ziehen (obwohl das in der Anleitung, wieso auch immer, andersrum empfohlen wird). Die oberen zwei Lüfter ziehen Luft raus. Graka bläßt nach oben gegen den Rest des Mainboards, wo aber gleichzeitig Luft vom beQuiet entgegen kommt, der die Spannungswandler kühlen will. 

Überlege grade, ob es nicht Sinn macht, sobald die Heatsinks für die Spannungswandler ankommen, den beQuiet hinten wieder dran zu schrauben, ihn Luft reinziehen zu lassen, damit diese über die Heatsinks geht und dann nach oben rausgezogen wird.


----------



## Panossa (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Eyren schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich solltest du im Idealfall die Lüfter auf Radiatoren einsaugend montieren.



Mir ist klar, wieso das eigentlich Sinn macht. Doch die Anleitung zeigt das andersrum. EDIT: Du hast grade dafür gesorgt, dass ich nochmal in die Anleitung geguckt habe und gesehen habe, dass sie im Bild ihrem Text widersprechen und im Text heißt es tatsächlich, dass es richtiger ist, wie ich es jetzt gemacht habe (aka wie du es meintest).

Weiß nicht, ob man jetzt viel davon merken wird, aber naja. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*



Panossa schrieb:


> Thema Slotblendenlüfter
> Nunja, das würde zwar funktionieren, aber ich sehe den Sinn darin nicht wirklich. Die Grafikkarte pustet ihre warme Luft nämlich hoch


Das wäre schön, wenn es so wäre. Die Ecke Mainboard zu Grafikkarte ist nicht belüftet, da quierlt die warme Luft, die seitlich aus der Grafikkarte austritt und aufs Mainboard trifft immer wieder zurück zum Lüfter. Ich habe es ausprobiert und den Unterschied bemerkt. Es wird leiser, weil die Grafikkartelüfter langsamer drehen können. Dazu wurde die CPU kühler



Panossa schrieb:


> Überlege grade, ob es nicht Sinn macht, sobald die Heatsinks für die Spannungswandler ankommen, den beQuiet hinten wieder dran zu schrauben, ihn Luft reinziehen zu lassen, damit diese über die Heatsinks geht und dann nach oben rausgezogen wird.


Geht es um Kühlung, hilft immer nur; Ausprobieren


----------



## Eyren (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: CPU macht nach Kühlertausch "was sie will".*

Ob man wirklich etwas an der Wassertemp merkt sei mal dahingestellt, ich selber habe es nie getestet und dir fehlt wohl bei einer AIO der Tempsensor  (Man sagt so 4-5°C differenz)

Man sollte es aber je nach Case am Airflow bzw. der daraus resultierenden Temperatur merken. Alleine vorne rein-hinten raus  sollte einige Grad gut machen wenn das Case nicht offen wie ein Scheunentor ist.

Zu dem Slotblendenlüfter, Ja warme Luft steigt nach oben aber ein Lüfter hat mehr Kraft als Thermik also wird die Luft abgesaugt. Oder man unterstützt das ganze mit absaugenden Toplüftern.

Oder aber man drückt von oben die warme Luft mit Hilfe von Lüftern nach unten und saugt das ganze dann hinten raus...... sorgt für mehr bewegte Luft im Case.....kühlt die Spawas besser....oder sogar die Graka...

Merkste selber oder, teste einfach womit du die besten Temperaturen erziehlst.


----------

